# Stuck In Bootloop While Tethering



## sleekgeek (Aug 19, 2011)

not sure how it is even possible, but I'm still connected to the net right now. The phone is stuck in a bootloop. happens when they get to hot and this is pretty funny. if for some reason it reboots it will disconnect as soon as the wall paper shows up. then you have to reopen wifi tether. strange.

humble 1.51 over gummy 2.0 with imoseyon's latest froyo kernel (which I wish supported wired tether among other things







) junk removed and stock rom apps upgraded.


----------



## number1kgfan (Sep 4, 2011)

sleekgeek said:


> not sure how it is even possible, but I'm still connected to the net right now. The phone is stuck in a bootloop. happens when they get to hot and this is pretty funny. if for some reason it reboots it will disconnect as soon as the wall paper shows up. then you have to reopen wifi tether. strange.
> 
> humble 1.51 over gummy 2.0 with imoseyon's latest froyo kernel (which I wish supported wired tether among other things
> 
> ...


Why not update to Humble 5.0 or GummyCharged GBE 2.1?


----------



## sleekgeek (Aug 19, 2011)

sticking with the best. hoping for a kernel update from anyone that wants to throw in some new features for froyo..


----------

